# Pregnant cat



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi there,

Looking for some advice, i took in 2 cats back in early december and was told they were both female, it turns out one was male and one was female. The female became pregnant, they are both inddor cats, i think my female has had her kittens but cannot find them, she disappears every now and then but i cannot seem to find where she goes. I have not heard anything from the kittens and i still see alot of her, i have tried looking for the kittens but have had no luck at all and starting to worry, really could do with some advice!!!! As we are becoming increasingly worried! We have searched in all the places we can think of!! 

Thank you


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

what makes you think she has had the kittens?


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

How big is your house ???

Can you not just follow her and see where she goes ??

Also, as asked above, what makes you think she has had kittens?

Jen


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

i am new to all this, as all my previous cats have been spayed/neutered as i hate seeing animals unwanted and abandoned, she got very big and is a slim built cat, you could distinctively see the kittens, she has now become very slim and just soft swollen nipples, house is not very big 2 bed maisonette.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

can she get under anything ie bath,floor boards have you checked all your wardrobes and cupboards and under the beds???


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

I have checked my bed it's a divan so she cannot get under it but have taken drawers out incase she got in the base, underneath kids beds, wardrobes and cupboards, there are old air vents in my ceiling even looked there! looked absolutely evrywhere i can possibly think of!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

mine can get behind my cooker, also take the bottom drawer out of wardrobes cos mine hide under there too. look in warm places. near rads, boiler, airing cupboards and water tank. x


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

ok sorry if i sound a bit stupid here but what you are saying is your cat has had kittens and you cant find them!!! 

I have never heard anything soo unbelievable in my life. 

You say you follow her and cant see where she goes!!! Jesus how fast can your cat walk??? 

Sorry but i think this must be a wind up to be honest. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

we know and understand cats hide away to protect their young, we have had so many people telling us different things, should i hear them? should i be worried i can't find them straight away? really don't know what to do as i have previously said never been in this situation before, and had i known i was taking on a male and female both fertile i obviously would have spayed and neutered them to stop this in the first place! am i worrying un nessicarily?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

well it sounds like she might have had them. but i find it weird you seriously cannot find them, i think you need to watch her as closely as poss right now and follow her everywhere,, i don't think she would abandon them for long periods of time?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

no wind up but with 2 very young children i cannot physically follow her 24/7 i do not have the time to come on here and write to forums for advice if i did not need it!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

well if you have the time to come on the net then you have time to follow her? i don't mean to be rude and we will help all we can but what can we really do? we cannot physically search the house for u hun, if your sure she has had them then you need to find them one way or another..


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

i came on here for help as in ideas to find the kittens...i am not on a wind up, yes ok i am stupis whatever, i came here as it6 was recomended by a friend, pmsl haha


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> ok sorry if i sound a bit stupid here but what you are saying is your cat has had kittens and you cant find them!!!
> 
> I have never heard anything soo unbelievable in my life.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

right wanted a bit of help and advice you all on here moaning about people who dont care for look after their animals etc etc someone comes for help and you all rip them to shreds thanks


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> i came on here for help as in ideas to find the kittens...i am not on a wind up, yes ok i am stupis whatever, i came here as it6 was recomended by a friend, pmsl haha


well you need to continue searching? we don't know what you have in your house, look behind things under things etc it does all sound very strange


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neuter neuter neuter!!!! you must have seen them mate...it isnt pretty or quiet! and as for not finding the kitten... do you live in a masion?? 
i hope this is this a wind up?? is it school holidays?? :crazy:



confused cat owner said:


> right wanted a bit of help and advice you all on here moaning about people who dont care for look after their animals etc etc someone comes for help and you all rip them to shreds thanks


what help are you after? do you want us all to comer over and look for them???????????????? did you see her during the birth? lose her plug?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> i am new to all this, as all my previous cats have been spayed/neutered as i hate seeing animals unwanted and abandoned, she got very big and is a slim built cat, you could distinctively see the kittens, she has now become very slim and just soft swollen nipples, house is not very big 2 bed maisonette.


I WAS TOLD ONE WAS MALE ONE WAS FEMALE, CAN YOU READ???????:eek6:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> I WAS TOLD ONE WAS MALE ONE WAS FEMALE, CAN YOU READ???????:eek6:


Taylorbaby is saying how can you have not seen them mate? you say you live in a normal house yet it sounds like your cats are going off in tunnels where they become invisible to you :confused1:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

well the cat shouldn't leave the kits for long. Turn everything off and walk through the house, can't you hear them. Follow your cat surely there are only so many places she can hide. I have a 3 bed and haven't managed to lose my cats in it yet.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

and seriously, seriously a 2 BEDROOM MAISONETTE ? my nan lives in one of those and there is no way you could lose track of cats in there? i live in a 3 bedroom 2 floor house and still know where all mine are???


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> Taylorbaby is saying how can you have not seen them mate? you say you live in a normal house yet it sounds like your cats are going off in tunnels where they become invisible to you :confused1:


if these tunnels exist can you send me some I'd love to stick mine in one while I clear up so they don't get dirty paws all over wet floors or chase the mop or try to drink out of the mop bucket.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> if these tunnels exist can you send me some I'd love to stick mine in one while I clear up so they don't get dirty paws all over wet floors or chase the mop or try to drink out of the mop bucket.


:lol: :lol: i think my mum would like the same!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> Taylorbaby is saying how can you have not seen them mate? you say you live in a normal house yet it sounds like your cats are going *off in tunnels where they become invisible to you* :confused1:


:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok obviously not being taken seriously, as i have said i have never experienced this before as all my previous pets have been spayed or neutered for this reason i do not know about cat labour/ pregnancy only what i have read, wanted some constructive advise obviously this is not a proper help forum just people who feel it is perfectly fine to ridicule people who are genuinely stuck as to what to do.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> Ok obviously not being taken seriously, as i have said i have never experienced this before as all my previous pets have been spayed or neutered for this reason i do not know about cat labour/ pregnancy only what i have read, wanted some constructive advise obviously this is not a proper help forum just people who feel it is perfectly fine to ridicule people who are genuinely stuck as to what to do.


what advise do you want?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

We can't search your house for you

have you tried following your cat? She shouldn't be leaving kittens if she has had them
Looking at the back of kitchen appliances
taking out the bottom drawers of any chest of drawers etc to see if they have nested underneath
looking under any floorboards etc that she can get under. Any holes or hideouts?
When do you think she had them? If you really can't find them and she has vastly changed in weight overnight and she doesn't seem to be nursing kittens then I would think that she needs to go to to the vet.

I'm scatty but even I can't lose a litter of kittens. How messy is your house?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> Ok obviously not being taken seriously, as i have said i have never experienced this before as all my previous pets have been spayed or neutered for this reason i do not know about cat labour/ pregnancy only what i have read, wanted some constructive advise obviously this is not a proper help forum just people who feel it is perfectly fine to ridicule people who are genuinely stuck as to what to do.


to be fair, i think people just cannot understand how you can lose a litter of kittens they may even have died at the birth which is why you cant hear them , but you do need to follow mum and find out if she wasnt very far into the pregnancy she could have absorbed them and thats why she is slim again and there never was no kittens just follow her if she has live kittens she would definately be going back to them:thumbup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

is she a indoor cat? or could she have had the kittens outside somewhere


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

cloudygirl said:


> we can't search your house for you
> 
> have you tried following your cat? She shouldn't be leaving kittens if she has had them
> looking at the back of kitchen appliances
> ...


very clean thanks, i don't know if she is nursing kittens, i do not know what signs to look for, as i said at beginning of thread, pregnancy was not planned i took in 2 cats after being told both were female, we noticed she was pregnant week of new year, swollen nipples etc etc, she became very large and last week her stomach dropped i assume she has had kittens, i have looked in all places i can think of to look and no cannot seem to find them, went on a very useful forum with people who know what they are talking about and been told they can move kittens around etc etc


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

are you sure she is not getting out of the house


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

no gem she is not getting out of house4 she is house cat, and since falling pregnant i have taken extra care to keep her in so she did not have kittens out in cold somewhere, i am really annoyed and upset as i wanted help as am very worried incase something is wrong with kittens,


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

phantom pregnancy perhaps? there might be no kittens? it seems mum would willingly leave them for soo long
http://www.vetinfo.com/phanton-pregnancy-cats.html


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> very clean thanks, i don't know if she is nursing kittens, i do not know what signs to look for, as i said at beginning of thread, pregnancy was not planned i took in 2 cats after being told both were female, we noticed she was pregnant week of new year, swollen nipples etc etc, she became very large and last week her stomach dropped i assume she has had kittens, i have looked in all places i can think of to look and no cannot seem to find them, went on a very useful forum with people who know what they are talking about and been told they can move kittens around etc etc


If she is a house cat if she was moving them around you'd see them.

So you've been looking for kittens for a week?

How much of the day does she disappear for? YOu'd expect her to spend the majority of her time with the kits if they are less than a week old.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> phantom pregnancy perhaps? there might be no kittens? it seems mum would willingly leave them for soo long


i did wonder about phantom pregnancy however from what i have read on the subject she would have suffered symptoms for eg swollen nipples etc but she got to a point she could not sit properly, or lie comfortably and if you felt her stomach you could feel what i assumed to be kittens???


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> If she is a house cat if she was moving them around you'd see them.
> 
> So you've been looking for kittens for a week?
> 
> How much of the day does she disappear for? YOu'd expect her to spend the majority of her time with the kits if they are less than a week old.


her stomach dropped last week, i noticed her stomach was soft and only swollen nipples saturday night


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

confused cat owner said:


> I WAS TOLD ONE WAS MALE ONE WAS FEMALE, CAN YOU READ???????:eek6:


Please can we curb the temper


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry just a bit frustrating when you come somewhere for help and get ridiculed and made to seem a bad pet owner which i am anything but, i was under the impression both cats were female, all my previous pets have been well cared for and neutered or spayed previously to this


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

we are not having ago at you about the cat being pregnant, but we are just at a loss as to how you can't find them? do you have time to go search now??


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I've already said this in a PM to the OP but I think some people need a reminder on how to be helpful.

My suggestions were: Take the cat to the vet and see if she has given birth recently, as I'm sure they'll be able to tell. Also contact a rescue centre, they may be able to give suggestions on how to find them or come help as I'm sure they have dealt with this sort of thing before. Another is, although a bit daft, to attatch something noisy to her collar like several bells so you can get a better idea of where she is.


Again, hope it works out for the best for you, good luck 


Edit: also getting someone to look after the kids while looking so they aren't underfoot


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> i took in 2 cats back in early december and was told they were both female,





confused cat owner said:


> I WAS TOLD ONE WAS MALE ONE WAS FEMALE, CAN YOU READ???????:eek6:


Yep i can


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I've already said this in a PM to the OP but I think some people need a reminder on how to be helpful.
> 
> My suggestions were: Take the cat to the vet and see if she has given birth recently, as I'm sure they'll be able to tell. Also contact a rescue centre, they may be able to give suggestions on how to find them or come help as I'm sure they have dealt with this sort of thing before. Another is, although a bit daft, to attatch something noisy to her collar like several bells so you can get a better idea of where she is.
> 
> ...


thank you sooooo much finally someone taking me seriously, i am not on a wind up, genuinely concerned about welfare of my pet hence coming to a HELP forum!!! thank you for help, one of very few people who posted on here to take time and help me


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

how do you report posts on this forum?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I do not think anyone deserves to be reported on here, people gave advice and while it may have been blunt, this did sound like a joke thread to begin with and we have had a lot of those, no one was horrible to you, we simply said how can you not find the kittens in a small place and why aren;t you following mum closer, it is an extremely strange situation so i don't think anyone can be blamed for not believing it at first.
I hope you find out what is going on but i just think a lot of people felt, including me, i wouldn't come on a forum i would have been turning my house upside down 10 times over if that it was it took, because the health and safety of little kittens could be at stake.
That being said, i hope she has not had any, or if she has that their ok.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

click on the triangle with the red border at the top right of the post. 


So where does your cat spend most of the day are there rooms that she particularly favours has she ever hidden before if so might be worth trying those places. Have you got any fireplaces that are boarded up, could she have got behind one of those? Or somewhere warm like do you have an airing cupboard or does she have access to the back of the kitchen units. 

If you can't get your cat to the vet tonight I'd phone your vet for advice. They might be able to give you some proper advice in checking whether she has recently given birth.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Have phoned vet who says there should be nothing to worry about, and not to take her in to leave it for 3-5 days before phoning back to take her in, she is favouring my bedroom, and i have turned my bedroom upside down, i have a cupboard in my bedroom which leads through old unused air vents to a downstairs cupboard and runs along my hallway ceiling i have been in there and checked, looked under the bedroom radiator which is behind my bed, i was told she may well move kittens around when house is quiet etc and as me and my partner do not spend much time at home throughout the day there is a possibility she is moving them around


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

today she has been REALLY REALLY HUNGRY, my cats are well fed but she has been going nuts when i open fridge.cupboard etc etc, is this a sign??


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just a thought, you havent got any washing laying around anywhere have you??? like a washing basket full of clothes somewhere????


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

A nursing cat will be very hungry and you should feed her on demand. What happens when you follow her?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

So rather than looking for your cat's kittens you would rather be on here reporting unhelpful posts  I think you are troll or at least I hope you are a troll.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> HOW DO YOU BECOME SO GOOD AT BEING A PISS TAKER??? PLEASE DO SHARE:thumbup:


How does someone asking you what advise do you want warrant such a responce? No need to swear, use your words! 

How can anyone give you advise apart from look in your house and follow your cat? Where does she disapear to when you follow her? I can keep up with all my cats over the house? Its also very worrying that you cant hear them 



GreyHare said:


> So rather than looking for your cat's kittens you would rather be on here reporting unhelpful posts  I think you are troll or at least I hope you are a troll.


Exactly that would be the last thing on my mind if I had 'lost' a litter of kittens and the mum when I followed her


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the only way you will know if she has had kittens is to get her to the vets asap so they can check. At least then you will know if you have to actually look.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> A nursing cat will be very hungry and you should feed her on demand. What happens when you follow her?


she is favouring my bedroom, i have followed her up to my bedroom, and she will just sit there looking at me, wont move and just stares at you, and i am feeding her on demand, lots of wet food as was advised to do so as helps them produce milk


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

moandben said:


> I think the only way you will know if she has had kittens is to get her to the vets asap so they can check. At least then you will know if you have to actually look.


Phoned my vets they have said i will not nessecarily hear them they can only be 4 days old, she will be moving them round to keep them hidden/protected, i have explained what hppens when i follow her, she will just sit and stare at me and will not be moved from that spot. this is all apparently normal and have been advised to leave it another 3-5 days then call them


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> So rather than looking for your cat's kittens you would rather be on here reporting unhelpful posts  I think you are troll or at least I hope you are a troll.


i have 2 cats a rabbit, 2 young children and a husband and house to look after do you think i have time to be a troll? i have been advised by vets this is normal and not to worry to much, a cat will never lead you directly to her kittens if i follow her when she dissappears she will stop going where she is off to and sit and stare at me


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> ok sorry if i sound a bit stupid here but what you are saying is your cat has had kittens and you cant find them!!!
> 
> I have never heard anything soo unbelievable in my life.
> 
> ...


I find this totally believable, it happened to me 18 months ago and it took me two days to find the kittens. The mother cat won't move while you're watching. You have to wait until you hear squeaks, and tiny kittens normally only squeak when Mum returns to them after an absence. So if she won't return to them, you don't hear them squeak.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> I find this totally believable, it happened to me 18 months ago and it took me two days to find the kittens. The mother cat won't move while you're watching. You have to wait until you hear squeaks, and tiny kittens normally only squeak when Mum returns to them after an absence. So if she won't return to them, you don't hear them squeak.
> 
> Liz


Liz thank you so much glad i am not the only one this has happened to.


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

If I were you I would call a different vet then. I would want to know a couple of things. 

1. Has she had kittens

2. How long ago. 

Then I would take the house apart to find them. 

I would want to know if they are even alive. That is why you might not be hearing anything and why she is not with them. 

I really really think you need proper help to sort this out. Is there anyone who could help you look ?

Hope you find them.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree i don't think this is something which should wait and no offence but your husband is a grown man, can he not look after the kids while you look round the house?? 
The kittens could be in serious danger and i find it extremely weird mum is spending minimal time with them, when usually they stay by their kittens side the majority of the time and like mentioned you don't even know there are kittens, so you could drive yourself crazy looking for something which doesn't exist


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

you need someone to watch yr children, go round and shut all doors, then go through each room carefully. one by one. make sure everything is turned off so you can hear. I personally would start in your bedroom, take everything of your bed first and go through everything, once checked place on the bed until there is nothing left on the floor. including emptying all drawers, wardrobes, boxes, etc. do each room like this then you will u will leave nothing unturned. in the the kitchen check behind all appliances and inside them. xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> right wanted a bit of help and advice you all on here moaning about people who dont care for look after their animals etc etc someone comes for help and you all rip them to shreds thanks


This is par for the course here, then people wonder why new members don't stay.

For the record, I believe you completely. I have horrible memories of a distraught 17 year old begging me for help one summer because the family was away and their cat had moved her kittens. He was wondering how on earth he was going to tell his eight year old sister that the kittens had gone. Days later, they turned up safe and well in a space between the ceiling and the roof.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> Ok obviously not being taken seriously, as i have said i have never experienced this before as all my previous pets have been spayed or neutered for this reason i do not know about cat labour/ pregnancy only what i have read, wanted some constructive advise obviously this is not a proper help forum just people who feel it is perfectly fine to ridicule people who are genuinely stuck as to what to do.


Is there any chance the kittens could be outside?

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> to be fair, i think people just cannot understand how you can lose a litter of kittens they may even have died at the birth which is why you cant hear them


Yes that's possible. Or been eaten. I do hope not. What are Mums mammary glands like? If they are all engorged with milk, I'm afraid it's likely to be bad news as far as the kittens are concerned. If they're not engorged then it's highly likely that the kittens are suckling.

Liz


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

lizward said:


> Is there any chance the kittens could be outside?
> 
> Liz


OP said she has strictly kept the cat indoors, so it would seem there's no chance they are outside.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> today she has been REALLY REALLY HUNGRY, my cats are well fed but she has been going nuts when i open fridge.cupboard etc etc, is this a sign??


Yes, it strongly suggests she has a litter of kittens somewhere.

What you need to do is wait until the cat is eating, then sit quietly, no TV no radio, no talking, and wait it out. If she thinks you are not watching she will eventually go back to the kittens and when she does they will squeak. Newborns always squeak when their Mum returns to the nest.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

moandben said:


> If I were you I would call a different vet then. I would want to know a couple of things.
> 
> 1. Has she had kittens
> 
> ...


The vet i rang is where all my animals (past and present) have been registered and all medical needs attended to, i do not have much help in finding kittens as my partner is i a demanding job which means he is gone most of a=day and well into evening. but i will research house tomorrow, though i have been told if she feels someone is getting close to spot where kittens are being kept she will move them, and she has plenty of chance to that unnoticed as i am in and out most of the day etc


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

lizward said:


> Yes, it strongly suggests she has a litter of kittens somewhere.
> 
> What you need to do is wait until the cat is eating, then sit quietly, no TV no radio, no talking, and wait it out. If she thinks you are not watching she will eventually go back to the kittens and when she does they will squeak. Newborns always squeak when their Mum returns to the nest.
> 
> Liz


Please follow above advice and I hope you find some heathy happy kittens. Please update when you find them.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> Yes that's possible. Or been eaten. I do hope not. What are Mums mammary glands like? If they are all engorged with milk, I'm afraid it's likely to be bad news as far as the kittens are concerned. If they're not engorged then it's highly likely that the kittens are suckling.
> 
> Liz


Sorry and i will sound irresponsible here but how would i know if they are engorged?? i am new to this and have never before had a pregnant pet, this is purely accident i have ended up in this situation!! and eaten? would cats eat their young??


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

moandben said:


> Please follow above advice and I hope you find some heathy happy kittens. Please update when you find them.


I will certainly update when they are found, although i had some nasty replies to start i have since had some very helpful posts here and private messages, and i am very greatful to those of you have helped me and given serious advice


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Unfortunately many animals may eat their young either due to illness, stress, feeling threatened and so on. My dad told me when he was little his pet rabbit ate her young because the neighbourhood kids were always around trying to see them. Hopefully this isn't the case for you though


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sorry but there was no need for some of these replies, she came asking for help/advice, and if people read posts properly instead of jumping in she said they were indoor cats,then some of you saying are they not outside 

ok confused cat owner, as you haven't had her long i can understand that she would want to hide to give birth and with kids around she has hidden them well,you say you have searched every where,do you have a freezer/fridge all freezers have a hole at the bottom have you checked there,you will have to pull it right out and get down on floor to check,if she's there she will be scared and try and run,if you find kittens get them and put them in a box and try find somewhere quiet for mum and kittens to go so she can't be disturbed good luck finding them


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Unfortunately many animals may eat their young either due to illness, stress, feeling threatened and so on. My dad told me when he was little his pet rabbit ate her young because the neighbourhood kids were always around trying to see them. Hopefully this isn't the case for you though


sorry cat's don't eat there sick/dead kittens they just leave them to one side and don't bother with them


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

GeordieBabe said:


> sorry cat's don't eat there sick/dead kittens they just leave them to one side and don't bother with them


I wouldn't have said this without knowing about it  I'm sure someone will back me up shortly.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Another concern is the male tom cat which hasn't been mentioned, they can sometimes be a danger to kittens, no?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

And i have known a mother cat that did eat her own kittens which were ill, it wasn't pleasant to hear about, it does happen occasionally.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> Sorry and i will sound irresponsible here but how would i know if they are engorged?? i am new to this and have never before had a pregnant pet, this is purely accident i have ended up in this situation!! and eaten? would cats eat their young??


Engorged - means they are full of milk, you can feel the milk, it all feels swollen under there. A cat nursing kittens of this age does not normally feel swollen, that comes later when they are producing a lot more milk.

Yes some do eat their young under two circumstances - 1. if the kittens are dead or deformed or 2. if mother is seriously frightened eg. by a dog finding the nest. I have experienced both. They will also do it in cases of starvation but that isn't going to apply here of course.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

GeordieBabe said:


> sorry cat's don't eat there sick/dead kittens


O yes they do.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> sorry cat's don't eat there sick/dead kittens they just leave them to one side and don't bother with them


they do sometimes ive seen it, well, not mine but on youtube.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for some advice, i took in 2 cats back in early december and was told they were both female, it turns out one was male and one was female. The female became pregnant, they are both inddor cats, i think my female has had her kittens but cannot find them, she disappears every now and then but i cannot seem to find where she goes. I have not heard anything from the kittens and i still see alot of her, i have tried looking for the kittens but have had no luck at all and starting to worry, really could do with some advice!!!! As we are becoming increasingly worried! We have searched in all the places we can think of!!
> 
> Thank you


Ok so i will apologise for my post earlier as i had never heard of this happening before but obviously it does as Liz has come on and corrected me so for that i will apologise for my statement regarding that.

What i wont apologise for is what i said about she cant find them as the original post stated she follows her but cannot seem to find where she goes???? WHAT!! That doesn't even make sense does it?? Espeically as she is an indoor cat!!  Does she disappear in the walls or something!!

She has searched in ALL the places she can think of?? Well obviously she has not searched the whole house from top to bottom otherwise she would of found them.

Now i would of took this cat straight down the vet if i had noticed that she had the kittens and had a good look around and cant find them, but no she waits a week before she comes on a Pet forum for advice!!

Sod advice i would of searched my house EVERYWHERE!! And taken the cat to the vet and had her looked at too.

And the whole, i have 2 kids and am busy and cant do this and that is not the best excuse that you cant search your entire house for the kittens, or better still take the cat to the vet and get her seen to see what the situation is.

Regards 
Kath x


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> Engorged - means they are full of milk, you can feel the milk, it all feels swollen under there. A cat nursing kittens of this age does not normally feel swollen, that comes later when they are producing a lot more milk.
> 
> Yes some do eat their young under two circumstances - 1. if the kittens are dead or deformed or 2. if mother is seriously frightened eg. by a dog finding the nest. I have experienced both. They will also do it in cases of starvation but that isn't going to apply here of course.
> 
> Liz


would they feel hard swollen?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> What i wont apologise for is what i said about she cant find them as the original post stated she follows her but cannot seem to find where she goes???? WHAT!! That doesn't even make sense does it??


YES! Honestly, they won't move while you are watching them! YES! REALLY!

Liz


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

well you learn something new everyday:scared: ive never heard of cats eating there young,had a litter where one was il not eaten left to one side, same with a friend of mine, and my daughter's cats kittens were stilborn and she didn't eat them,so guess its not a common thing to me sorry 

so i apologise


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> would they feel hard swollen?


If she has no kittens, yes, they would eventually feel like that. What do they feel like?

There is one other thing. Cats who have recently given birth can drop blood for three or four days. Did you see any of that? If you did, she has definitely given birth.

Liz


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

The OP says she isn't around for the majority of the day, so like i said shouldn't we be concerned about the male cat wandering around the house? you would have thought he would have shown interest in a certain place wouldn't you?
I honestly don't know where the hell the kittens could be, seriously inside the walls or something? 
And liz i think you said you didn't find a litter for 2 days but this has already been much longer than that, plus the vet is telling her not to ring back for another 4-5 days?? that could be almost 2 weeks, i personally would not settle having a litter i couldn't find.
I would stay up all night if i had to, but maybe that is just some of us worry worts


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> If she has no kittens, yes, they would eventually feel like that. What do they feel like?
> 
> There is one other thing. Cats who have recently given birth can drop blood for three or four days. Did you see any of that? If you did, she has definitely given birth.
> 
> Liz


no they don't feel hard they are swollen but very very soft, have not seen any blood though but she has been spending alot of time in my bedroom which has red carpet so would not spot it??


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> no they don't feel hard they are swollen but very very soft, have not seen any blood though but she has been spending alot of time in my bedroom which has red carpet so would not spot it??


Checked inside wardrobes laundry baskets anywhere with clothes she could make a bed from?
What is your other cat doing, have you noticed him looking in anywhere different?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have a webcam or a camcorder or something like that on your phone. Could you leave it on record in the room where she goes and go out and see if that shows you where she is?

I can't believe that any vet would say that this isn't something to worry about and not to do anything for 5 days.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

GeordieBabe said:


> well you learn something new everyday:scared: ive never heard of cats eating there young,had a litter where one was il not eaten left to one side, same with a friend of mine, and my daughter's cats kittens were stilborn and she didn't eat them,so guess its not a common thing to me sorry
> 
> so i apologise


It's not common and it's probably less common in some breeds than in others. I have known dead kittens eaten several times, live ones twice. The culprits in fact were full sisters but their mother had never done it. In one case almost the whole litter was deformed, the cat ate all the kittens including the only normal one and then went on to eat another cat's kittens. I cannot tell you how horrible that was. In the other case the cat, who was an excellent mother, was disturbed by a dog who carried off one of her kittens. The cat then killed the rest. That was pretty horrible too. That particular cat also routinely ate any dead kittens.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> no they don't feel hard they are swollen but very very soft, have not seen any blood though but she has been spending alot of time in my bedroom which has red carpet so would not spot it??


The fact that they are swollen might mean she has no kittens even though the glands have not yet gone hard. Or it might just mean that she is producing a lot more milk than is needed by the kittens. It would be worth looking to check whether they are all swollen, not all nipples get used unless the litter is large, and unused glands are swollen while the used ones are not.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> Do you have a webcam or a camcorder or something like that on your phone. Could you leave it on record in the room where she goes and go out and see if that shows you where she is?
> 
> I can't believe that any vet would say that this isn't something to worry about and not to do anything for 5 days.


i rang mote park vetinary sugery in maidstone, she has said that this would be normal behaviour the cat will not let me see them and if she seems ok in herself she is eating well etc etc, then to let nature take its course and wait and see if she brings the kittens out? would you like the phone number to check yourself??


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Try the next closest vet, really you need to know if she has had kittens so you know if you're worrying over nothing. If she has had kittens, you know to contact a rescue and see if they can help


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gem16 said:


> And liz i think you said you didn't find a litter for 2 days but this has already been much longer than that, plus the vet is telling her not to ring back for another 4-5 days?? that could be almost 2 weeks, i personally would not settle having a litter i couldn't find.
> I would stay up all night if i had to, but maybe that is just some of us worry worts


I was going up the wall I can tell you! But honestly, if the cat has somehow found a way into the attic or some space somewhere inaccessible to humans, it's going to be very difficult to find them. Don't forget, I knew to listen for the squeaks. A new breeder might well not know about that.

About 8 years ago, one summer, I found a kitten in my garden that was about 4 weeks old, totally wild and obviously unhandled, certainly too young to have come any distance without Mum, and very obviously the progeny of two of my cats, one of which was a moggie I had rescued who by then had largely taken to living outside, the other was my stud cat who lived in the house. Yes I know it sounds appalling that I was unaware that the cat was pregnant and I am not proud of myself. I never saw Mum again after that, and despite searching high and low I never found another kitten. Somehow Mum had hidden that kitten for about four weeks, presumably somewhere in the garden, with me having no idea that she had even been pregnant.

Liz


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

lizward said:


> I was going up the wall I can tell you! But honestly, if the cat has somehow found a way into the attic or some space somewhere inaccessible to humans, it's going to be very difficult to find them. Don't forget, I knew to listen for the squeaks. A new breeder might well not know about that.
> 
> About 8 years ago, one summer, I found a kitten in my garden that was about 4 weeks old, totally wild and obviously unhandled, certainly too young to have come any distance without Mum, and very obviously the progeny of two of my cats, one of which was a moggie I had rescued who by then had largely taken to living outside, the other was my stud cat who lived in the house. Yes I know it sounds appalling that I was unaware that the cat was pregnant and I am not proud of myself. I never saw Mum again after that, and despite searching high and low I never found another kitten. Somehow Mum had hidden that kitten for about four weeks, presumably somewhere in the garden, with me having no idea that she had even been pregnant.
> 
> Liz


But that was concealed outside. All may be fine in this case but I find it very worrying that they can't be found in a two bedroom maisonette. If this cat has never been outside then there surely can only be a few places where the kittens can be. If they are inside and mum is spending little or no time with them then I'd be pulling my hair out worrying by now and I wouldn't be happy with my vet that says nothing to worry about.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cloudygirl said:


> If they are inside and mum is spending little or no time with them then I'd be pulling my hair out worrying by now and I wouldn't be happy with my vet that says nothing to worry about.


I'd be worried too. I wonder if in fact there are no kittens (which doesn't mean there never were any of course), but eating a lot does sound as if there are kittens, and if they were all dead at birth the cat should be starting to lose her milk by now.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> I'd be worried too. I wonder if in fact there are no kittens (which doesn't mean there never were any of course), but eating a lot does sound as if there are kittens, and if they were all dead at birth the cat should be starting to lose her milk by now.
> 
> Liz


i am worried hence begging practically for advice, have just had look at her nipples while i had her in kitchen eating, they not so much swollen just when you run hand down tummy they are raised does that make sense??


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't suppose you have any pictures of her before and now that you could post and perhaps some of the more experienced breeders would be able to tell whether or not she has had kittens.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry I've only just come across this thread.

I won't bother right now with telling you what ... well I just wont. The important thing right now is finding these kittens.

Call another vet and ask them to come to you to check her over. Explain your cat has just given birth and you'd like him/her to come out and check her over because you feel something isn't right. If they ask in what way, just say you don't know but something just isn't right and you need their help. It's money to them at the end of the day, and no stress involved for your Queen.

Call someone you know and get them to come over and stay with your children while you give your queen your undivided attention until she leads you to her kittens.

Let us know when you've found them. I hope they are OK 

Can't believe you didn't notice your male had balls. Because presumably they aren't kittens ... oh please tell me they aren't kittens themselves


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> I don't suppose you have any pictures of her before and now that you could post and perhaps some of the more experienced breeders would be able to tell whether or not she has had kittens.


not of her when she was pregnant  can post a pic now but obviosly that be no help i assume??


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I'm sorry I've only just come across this thread.
> 
> I won't bother right now with telling you what ... well I just wont. The important thing right now is finding these kittens.
> 
> ...


no not kittens, not even going there on the neutering/spaying debate, i did not even think to check to be honest i rescued 2 cats who needed rehoming, the previous owner had told me they were both girls why would i doubt this?? as soon as we found out he was male we took him and had him neuterd


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> not of her when she was pregnant  can post a pic now but obviosly that be no help i assume??


It may help the experienced breeders if they can see her nipples i'm not really sure but it's worth trying


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> not of her when she was pregnant  can post a pic now but obviosly that be no help i assume??


well I wouldn't be able to tell from a now picture but some of the breeders might have an idea.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> It may help the experienced breeders if they can see her nipples i'm not really sure but it's worth trying


have a pic of nipples now although not clear at all


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> i am worried hence begging practically for advice, have just had look at her nipples while i had her in kitchen eating, they not so much swollen just when you run hand down tummy they are raised does that make sense??


That is exactly how they would be if she was feeding kittens.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Call another vet and ask them to come to you to check her over. Explain your cat has just given birth and you'd like him/her to come out and check her over because you feel something isn't right.


She could try taking the cat to the vet, no need for a call out, but I'm not sure whether the vet will be able to tell anything much at this stage.

Liz


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

A pregnancy scan maybe? Otherwise I think she should contact a rescue and get help


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> no not kittens, not even going there on the neutering/spaying debate, i did not even think to check to be honest i rescued 2 cats who needed rehoming, the previous owner had told me they were both girls why would i doubt this?? as soon as we found out he was male we took him and had him neuterd


I am also not going down any road/wanting any debate ,but i will ask this question.When you realised the malewhich you thought was female wasnt neutered why did you not think the female probably isnt either .So it would have made sense to take her to be spayed at the same time.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

has her pregnant tummy definately gone completely or maybe just dropped getting ready for the kittens and she is still infact pregnant???????????


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gratch said:


> A pregnancy scan maybe? Otherwise I think she should contact a rescue and get help


That wouldn't help, the kittens are either born or never existed.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shut all the doors see what room shes goes to, follow her into that room then compltely turn it upside down looking, I mean if it were my room, the only palce would be a chest of draws, which my cats do go in. Take her into the vet see if she did give birth or is due to.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

OK, in the absence of a vet check to confirm things this might throw some light on the situation assuming she has a litter secreted somewhere.......

Firstly by looking at her entire set of nipples it's possible to know if she is suckling and even easier still in the case of a small litter! 

There's usually an additional rim (red) around the base ( close to the stomach ) of those nipples that the kittens actually suckle from as opposed to the ones not used for feeding! So it's possible to confirm in some instances by examining the nipples for these distinct differences a) the presence of a litter and b) how many kittens she has! 

When my cat had kittens during the night that's how I ascertained she's had three even before I checked for myself!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Any news ? Where is the photo of her underside, can you upload it so that perhaps someone experienced may get to see ?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If there are (hidden) kittens, and I very much doubt it ...

Mum will want to be with them overnight, where did she sleep last night, or don't you know that?

Ignore vet nurse advice, book appointment after you read this for your cat at vet and take her in for check up, sure it will cost money, but surely worth it for peace of mind 

While you are there, book her in for spaying if no sign of kittening. If there is ask about vets opinion of best time to neuter her.

Is the male cat actually castrated now, may have missed you saying he is? If not he needs to be done NOW!


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> If there are kittens, and I very much doubt it ...
> 
> Mum will want to be with them overnight, where did she sleep last night, or don't you know that?
> 
> ...


not sure if i already said this, but yes male cat was neutered as soon as we found out he was a male! however my female was already showing signs of pregnancy therefore could not spay her, we are however getting her spayed (she is indoors cat but we want to be safe rather than sorry if she ever escapes out) watched her last night she sat on my bed untill i had fallen asleep at nearly 1 o clock she could have gone anywhere


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Any news ? Where is the photo of her underside, can you upload it so that perhaps someone experienced may get to see ?


how do i upload a photo to this site/thread? it is only taken on my phone so not very clear i am afraid but she got very distressed when picked her up and examined her underside.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> watched her last night she sat on my bed untill i had fallen asleep at nearly 1 o clock she could have gone anywhere


That doesn't sound like a cat that has (hidden) kittens a few days old 

Are you going to call vet and take her in for a check up?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> That doesn't sound like a cat that has (hidden) kittens a few days old
> 
> Are you going to call vet and take her in for a check up?


rang my vets yesterday where all my pets are registered to and seen to she has said the behaviour seems normal and let nature take its course


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

This thread just gets better and better!!


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> how do i upload a photo to this site/thread? it is only taken on my phone so not very clear i am afraid but she got very distressed when picked her up and examined her underside.


Once you get the photo onto your computer, all you have to do is click on the paperclip when you're making a post then find the photo.
Another way is to upload the photo to photobucket and instead of using the paperclip, you can just post the URL link that photobucket gives you.

Have you checked your cat for the signs that somebody posted earlier ? If she is feeding kittens, you will notice that some of her nipples look and feel different to the ones that aren't being suckled on.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Once you get the photo onto your computer, all you have to do is click on the paperclip when you're making a post then find the photo.
> Another way is to upload the photo to photobucket and instead of using the paperclip, you can just post the URL link that photobucket gives you.
> 
> Have you checked your cat for the signs that somebody posted earlier ? If she is feeding kittens, you will notice that some of her nipples look and feel different to the ones that aren't being suckled on.


hard to examine properly, i have tried to look there are 2/3 nipples more exposed than other and have red rims??


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> This thread just gets better and better!!


dont read it then


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If you wait too long before finding these "hidden kittens" you'll have a feral litter on your hands


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> If you wait too long before finding these "hidden kittens" you'll have a feral litter on your hands


never thought of that  joke i know hence trying to find them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

It puzzles me why you keep coming back to post. 

You claim not to have the time to look, but yet here you are posting your 38th post on this thread 

You've been given ideas on how to find them. Have you actually tried any? Like I said, why not get someone to come and watch your children so you can stay at your queens side until you find them at the very least?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> It puzzles me why you keep coming back to post.
> 
> You claim not to have the time to look, but yet here you are posting your 38th post on this thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> dont read it then


Oh believe me i want to read it because i want to make sure that people realise i was right all along that you are an absolute joke!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Oh believe me i want to read it because i want to make sure that people realise i was right all along that you are an absolute joke!! :thumbup::thumbup:


oh you must be one of the people i have had PM's about,


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> Aurelia said:
> 
> 
> > It puzzles me why you keep coming back to post.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> oh you must be one of the people i have had PM's about,


Ha ha no i doubt it to be honest. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> oh you must be one of the people i have had PM's about,


I do believe that is final nail in coffin, you truely are a Troll


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Ha ha no i doubt it to be honest. :thumbup::thumbup:


PMSL ok, my vet has dealt with all my animals past and present and has assured me i should not panic just yet, i trust the vet after all he is qualified, not just someone with to much time on their hands who have nothing better to do than post sarcastic remarks on peoples post :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> I do believe that is final nail in coffin, you truely are a Troll


oh damn it rumbled i guess, seriously helpful posts or jsut go away


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> Aurelia said:
> 
> 
> > It puzzles me why you keep coming back to post.
> ...


Then get someone to come round and stay with your queen until they see where she is going!

Seriously you either don't care and think this is some sort of fun mystery, or you just aren't getting it! 

You know, if she has had kittens somewhere and she is not spending most of the day with them (which queens do with new born kittens) they could quite possibly be cold and hungry. They will be suffering, and perhaps dying slowly and painfully ... that's kittens born healthy! If there are any problems with the kittens it could be even worse.

No one has asked I don't think, but are your male and female siblings? Because you could add other things into the mix if so.

As an owner your responsibility is to make sure no harm comes to your pets. You are not doing this! Please get a grip and do everything possible to find those kittens or at least find out if she has given birth by getting a vet to come to your house and check her over.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Have you tried looking inside furniture. My cats get inside my chairs and sofa from underneath and climbing up into the leg raiser mechanisms, which of course we now daren't use. :eek6: I discovered them doing so, after a major panic when they didn't even come to the food bowl. Later on, bleary eyed they just appeared and I worked out where they were. By then I'd got several more grey hairs. :lol:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Then get someone to come round and stay with your queen until they see where she is going!
> 
> Seriously you either don't care and think this is some sort of fun mystery, or you just aren't getting it!
> 
> ...


no not siblings....vet has said there is no need to have all this panic, all i wanted was to see if anyone else has been in this situation i have had 2 helpful people on my thread and many private messages about my situation and this site and people on it in general i will take their advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> PMSL ok, my vet has dealt with all my animals past and present and has assured me i should not panic just yet, i trust the vet after all he is qualified, not just someone with to much time on their hands who have nothing better to do than post sarcastic remarks on peoples post :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That is a bit rich coming from someone who has kittens in her house apparently and cant find them!!! You have spent 2 friggin days on here posting and expecting us to believe that you have looked everywhere for them. And all your time has been on your cat and these invisible kittens!!

Yes right!! Get off the forum then and spend your time looking for the kittens or taking your cat to be checked. :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Have you tried looking inside furniture. My cats get inside my chairs and sofa from underneath and climbing up into the leg raiser mechanisms, which of course we now daren't use. :eek6: I discovered them doing so, after a major panic when they didn't even come to the food bowl. Later on, bleary eyed they just appeared and I worked out where they were. By then I'd got several more grey hairs. :lol:


my sofa and armchairs sit right on floor so no way to get inside of them


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> That is a bit rich coming from someone who has bloody kittens in her house apparently and cant find them!!! You have spent 2 friggin days on here posting absolute crap and expecting us to believe that you have looked everywhere for them. And all your time has been on your cat and these invisible kittens!!
> 
> Yes right!! Get off the forum then and spend your time looking for the kittens or taking your cat to be checked. :thumbup:


yes i have done my hardest to find kittens, i to be perfectly honest do not care what your personal opinion of the matter is, you are one of the people i have been told about, if the animal is not an expensive purebred, or the person asking for help does not know much about their problem you have nothing better to do than sit and bitch. good bye


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Yes right!! Get off the forum then and spend your time looking for the kittens or taking your cat to be checked. :thumbup:


And that just about wraps it up :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> And that just about wraps it up :thumbup:


and another


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> and another


Great to hear I am in such good company :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> my sofa and armchairs sit right on floor so no way to get inside of them


Drat... what about the beds? Any holes in the undercovering she could get through? In under the units in the kitchen, behind the kick panels etc? Have you thought of putting down some flour and watching where the footprints lead?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Drat... what about the beds? Any holes in the undercovering she could get through? In under the units in the kitchen, behind the kick panels etc? Have you thought of putting down some flour and watching where the footprints lead?


i had thought about putting down flour, but didnt think of that till this evening as i have 2 kids so would be impractiacl through the day. so am going to try that tonight. thank you for your helpful comments i really7 do appreciate it, also checked my bed it is a divan but pulled all the drawers out and there is no sign in there!!


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Great to hear I am in such good company :thumbup: :lol:


good?? not a word i would use but each to their own:arf:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> and another


Will you stop getting involved in the childish hate campaigns going on around here and just go and find any potential kittens!

For crying out loud, seriously!  If you really don't care enough to do this, please at least do right by your cat and call in some help from your local rescue centre.

Explain you're looking after your special needs child and that you just simply don't have time to find where the kittens are (if there are any). I'm sure someone will come and help. It's worth a try if nothing else!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I know you wont have heard anything about me, I'm new!

My personal opinion would be to take her to the vet now, regardless of whether your vet says not to! If she has had kittens you need to know for sure. As to whether you will ever find them .... I find it very hard you cant, but it's not my place to tell you otherwise ....


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Regardless of anyones personal views as to what the op should or should not be doing, please keep this civil.  Or this thread WILL be permanantly closed.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is the cat at this moment in time ??


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> Will you stop getting involved in the childish hate campaigns going on around here and just go and find any potential kittens!
> 
> For crying out loud, seriously!  If you really don't care enough to do this, please at least do right by your cat and call in some help from your local rescue centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Where is the cat at this moment in time ??


asleep on my bed


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> asleep on my bed


Not the behaviour of a cat with days old kittens ...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> Aurelia said:
> 
> 
> > Will you stop getting involved in the childish hate campaigns going on around here and just go and find any potential kittens!
> ...





confused cat owner said:


> asleep on my bed


The very fact that your queen does not seem to be spending time with her kittens (if there are any) is not a good sign. If you have told both your vet and the RSPCA this I find it hard to believe they would tell you to leave it a few days.

If there are kittens and they are not being fed very often they will die!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Not the behaviour of a cat with days old kittens ...


Aye, but if she is a young queen they don't always make the best mums, heck not all queens make good mums period!

How old is she btw OP?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Aye, but if she is a young queen they don't always make the best mums, heck not all queens make good mums period!
> 
> How old is she btw OP?


I only have experience with young rescue kitty mums and have always found them very attentive and devoted mums, but I appreciate this may not apply to all cats 

If there are kittens, this apparent behaviour does not bode well for live kits ...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

confused cat owner said:


> asleep on my bed


OK so if she is asleep on your bed can you take a photo of her undercarriage ? and in fact her tail end, I would think that if cats are anything like dogs you would be able to tell if there had been birthing :confused1:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sigh i hoped there would be some progress when i come on here this morning.
I'm sorry to say but this really doesn't look good, i fear there are no kittens or should i say, no longer any.
The mother would not leave healthy kittens alone day and night.
I suggest you look again ASAP!!!!!!! god this is frustrating, otherwise you may very well have a dead litter somewhere in your house 
And not that you should be making personal comments about peoples bitchyness if your a total newcomber but i just want to point out that i am usually one of the people who jumps in on these threads with the ' don't be mean to the newbies' speech, aurelia will back me up on that  but right now i want to put a rocket up someones bum and get some bloody action!! lol


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

why oh why is there always...pardon the pun....catty comments most of the time, can't you all play nicely?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for the bitchiness as you so put it but it is very frustrating and very annoying to read such threads. 

This has gone on for 2 days, and you should of done something way before coming on here and that being a week after she gave birth!! :frown:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

mezzer said:


> why oh why is there always...pardon the pun....catty comments most of the time, can't you all play nicely?


To be honest i think people have been very tolerant, considering a litter is 'lost' somewhere in a small house which isn't being fed or spent time with by mum cat and OP has such a laid back approach about it, makes me wanna bloody put on my coat and head over there myself to look if she's not going to, there has been loadsss of advice given and yet none of it taken :confused1: it is really frustrating 
I can think of 1 member who isn't here right now who would have said a lot worse than us :arf:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Sorry for the bitchiness as you so put it but it is very frustrating and very annoying to read such threads.
> 
> This has gone on for 2 days, and you should of done something way before coming on here and that being a week after she gave birth!! :frown:


Yes Agreed! We are talking what, 6 or 7 days now? plus another 5 your vet is suggesting, what happens after those 5?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to close this thread for now and ask that if the OP comes back on line she messages me first so we can perhaps sort this one out


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Now going to reopen this one, can we all please be constructive with this one  lets get to the bottom of it all


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really only have one suggestion confused, and that is to take your cat to the vet and find out if she has given birth. Then you know weather you need to be searching or not, right? It is the most sensible thing to do at this point


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Now going to reopen this one, can we all please be constructive with this one  lets get to the bottom of it all


thank you, it is much appreciated


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Right can any of you cat breeders tell me if you can tell if a cat HAS given birth by looking at the back end, cos this early on with a dog you probably could be able to tell quite well 

If photos were taken of her undercarriage of her nipples I am sure one of you would have a fairly good idea 

We only ever had farm cats and never used to see the kits until they were up and about but they were in the outbuildings so loads of places to hide, does she go out at all ??? Could she be getting out through an open window ???


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

gosh this is strange


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> I really only have one suggestion confused, and that is to take your cat to the vet and find out if she has given birth. Then you know weather you need to be searching or not, right? It is the most sensible thing to do at this point


Please dont answer this with I've been told to wait a few days .Find a vet with some common sense ,you need to know whether there are potentially any kittens "somewhere" or not.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Right can any of you cat breeders tell me if you can tell if a cat HAS given birth by looking at the back end, cos this early on with a dog you probably could be able to tell quite well
> 
> If photos were taken of her undercarriage of her nipples I am sure one of you would have a fairly good idea
> 
> We only ever had farm cats and never used to see the kits until they were up and about but they were in the outbuildings so loads of places to hide, does she go out at all ??? Could she be getting out through an open window ???


no she cannot get out anywhere, my problem is there are old (unused heating ducts that are accesible via cupboards etc, we have looked best we can in those and found nothing, i have not seen a plug, but may have leaned it out in litter tray and not seen it??


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> Please dont answer this with I've been told to wait a few days .Find a vet with some common sense ,you need to know whether there are potentially any kittens "somewhere" or not.


This could be solved so easily by seeing a vet, i do not know a vet who would refuse to see a cat when your asking to find out if they have given birth or not, she might not have, in which case this thread and your search for the kittens is totally pointless because they don't exist.
If they say she HAS given birth then i suggest you find an experienced cat person willing to help you look for them, because you could have some ill kitties on your hands if not worse.
SEE A VET = ANSWERS ALL YOUR QUESTIONS. please! :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

confused cat owner said:


> no she cannot get out anywhere, my problem is there are old (unused heating ducts that are accesible via cupboards etc, we have looked best we can in those and found nothing, i have not seen a plug, but may have leaned it out in litter tray and not seen it??


but if all the cupboard doors are shut then she couldnt get in them ?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Please dont answer this with I've been told to wait a few days .Find a vet with some common sense ,you need to know whether there are potentially any kittens "somewhere" or not.


I have phoned vets and told you what they told me, after evryone on here saying i was stupid for listening i then phoned RSPCA they said the same it's in a cats nature to hide away her kittens and if at any time she felt there was a threat to them she would move them (she has plenty of oppurtunity to do this unnoticed, as i have said i am in and out most of the day school runs etc with my children and my partner works long hours and obviously at night, so both the vets and RSPCA have given me similar advice, i am in no position to argue this as like have said, this is not a planned pregnancy and in an ideal world i would not be in this situation!! i have done all i can to prevent it from happening again, (having male neutered and have the funds set by to spay my female as soon as i resolve this kitten situation)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I am just going to repeat what i have already said and others have said, take the cat to a vet and find out if she has even had any kittens. 

It is more worrying the time that this is going on for and those kittens may well need medical help if mum isnt with them much as is still with you etc.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> but if all the cupboard doors are shut then she couldnt get in them ?


not all the time, one in my bedroom is usede regularly by my children and they often leave the door open


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

But you don't even know if she has had any kittens and if she has she most certainly is not spending enough time with them, if you ring the vet back and say you want to bring her in i highly doubt their going to say, no madam we won't allow this. Where this is a will there is a way, if you want to do something pro active rather than sitting around for a long wait, just get her to a vet, if not that 1 then another 1, i am sure their welcome your custom as a caring cat owner!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

confused cat owner said:


> not all the time, one in my bedroom is usede regularly by my children and they often leave the door open


Can you take some photos of her undercarriage and her vulva and post them on here, what happens if you take her to where this cupboard is, does she show any wanting to go into the duct


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> I have phoned vets and told you what they told me, after evryone on here saying i was stupid for listening i then phoned RSPCA they said the same it's in a cats nature to hide away her kittens and if at any time she felt there was a threat to them she would move them (she has plenty of oppurtunity to do this unnoticed, as i have said i am in and out most of the day school runs etc with my children and my partner works long hours and obviously at night, so both the vets and RSPCA have given me similar advice, i am in no position to argue this as like have said, this is not a planned pregnancy and in an ideal world i would not be in this situation!! i have done all i can to prevent it from happening again, (having male neutered and have the funds set by to spay my female as soon as i resolve this kitten situation)


I have trouble believing you have told them enough detail for them to say any different! I really do not believe either the vet or the RSPCA would give you that advice if you told them the exact situation 



confused cat owner said:


> not all the time, one in my bedroom is usede regularly by my children and they often leave the door open


The question now then (and I feel a lump in my throat asking this) ... how do you know that you haven't blocked her off from getting to her kittens?

Most queens would probably scream the house down trying to get to them. But first time mums are not all natural mums, there is a chance she wont have done this too.

We get people posting often that say they are concerned about their queens not bothering to go and nurse their kittens as often as you would expect ... it's more than possible you have a confused mum cat + someone accidentally closing off her access to her babies ... who may well not be crying out for her anymore


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I have trouble believing you have told them enough detail for them to say any different! I really do not believe either the vet or the RSPCA would give you that advice if you told them the exact situation
> 
> The question now then (and I feel a lump in my throat asking this) ... how do you know that you haven't blocked her off from getting to her kittens?
> 
> ...


i am not as stupid as everyone appears to think i am, the cupboard door has been left open, but as far as we are aware she has shown no interest in the cupbord


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> I have trouble believing you have told them enough detail for them to say any different! I really do not believe either the vet or the RSPCA would give you that advice if you told them the exact situation
> 
> The question now then (and I feel a lump in my throat asking this) ... how do you know that you haven't blocked her off from getting to her kittens?
> 
> ...


well feel free to phoe yourself and explain the situation that is what i was told


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you seriously care about these kittens then you wouldn't stop until you found an answer one way or another, i find it hard to understand how we all seem to be worrying more about them than you and at this point it makes me really sad to think there could be some dying/dead kittens in your home because of a lack of trying to help


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> i am not as stupid as everyone appears to think i am, the cupboard door has been left open, but as far as we are aware she has shown no interest in the cupbord


I'm not just talking about that one cupboard! You said you don't know where they are, so how do you know you haven't blocked her access off somewhere? 

Gonna like Gem's post above because for me that's exactly it. I just can't understand why you're not doing everything humanly possible to find out 1) if she's given birth 2) where they are if she has


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I cant believe you are not ripping the house apart trying to find them.

Have you checked on inside the bottom of your sofa? Under your bath? In the back of your fridge freezer? In boiler area? 

I would have taken everything apart by now and be living just on the floor trying to find them.

I once took in a pregnant cat as a foster except no one knew she was pregnant until one morning my OH went out to the garden to find her sleeping on a old bed in between our and next doors house (next doors old bed) with a kitten attached to her...just one. 

I left my OH caring for the kitten and mum and searched every garden, drain, tree, undergrowth and everything 6 hours. She had only had the one, which the vet said that's why it was likely the rescue we fostered from didnt notice.
I had a busy area of a city to search....if it was my house? Well it would have been much more easy. 

How long is it kittens can go without feeding from mum?


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't read every post, so I don't know if this has been suggested yet, but have you checked her litter box? My first queen tried to deliver her kittens in hers and probably would have if I hadn't stopped her.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Right for the time being can you please get those photos of her, but I really would get her to the vet tomorrow to get them to check her out, if she has had them and cant get to them and they die you are going to have hell on earth to get rid of the smell of the decaying flesh  wont be pleasant at all and if they are in the heating ducts I hope that they are not running through to neighbours houses :scared:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

It really feels like bashing your head against a brick wall right now ..


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

I cannot believe that the OP has not done what we have all advised her to do, and take her to the vet, a vet, any bloody vet!!! 

I know you think i have been harsh on the OP but i feel sick to think that there are kittens somewhere!!! 

And if there arent any kittens then we have all wasted our time and worry havent we. :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> I cannot believe that the OP has not done what we have all advised her to do, and take her to the vet, a vet, any bloody vet!!!
> 
> I know you think i have been harsh on the OP but i feel sick to think that there are kittens somewhere!!!
> 
> And if there arent any kittens then we have all wasted our time and worry havent we. :frown::frown::frown:


I don't think you have been harsh, i think we are all going around today worrying about kittens which could be in need of help, more than the OP is thinking about them


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

The mums rear end would have had blood on it, the nipples sound about right if she is feeding them but she must have hid them very very well for you not to have found them, I also live in a 2 up 2 down and can only think she has 

a) ate them
b) hidden them some-where like the base of a bed, or right under a set of drawers but I am sure you would have heard some squeaks by now.

I think I would take a trip to the vet tomorrow and they can put your mind at rest about whether she has had kittens and ate them or had kitten and is hiding them and then you need to rip the house apart and look for those babies if it is the latter.

Have you checked the attic?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

tashi said:


> if she has had them and cant get to them and they die you are going to have hell on earth to get rid of the smell of the decaying flesh  wont be pleasant at all and if they are in the heating ducts I hope that they are not running through to neighbours houses :scared:


This is a point I was going to make but was worried it may upset people thinking about that. However you are 100% correct. If she has had them and they die (if 1 hasnt already, as it isnt un-usual for 1 kitten in the litter to die) you will have a house that stinks to high heaven and a nice swarm of flies after time.

Please can you place a picture of your cats underside and tail area on here for the knowledgeable members please. And get her to a vet.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OK O.P 
1. Contact your vet first thing in the morning and book her in to be seen, regardless of whether the vet has said its not needed. Get her checked over and then we'll see if there is anything to worry over, peace of mind is priceless. 

2. Check absolutely everywhere, my eldests cat took her kits under the back of the tv unit and you'd never have said in a million years that she could have got under there, but she did, and did so for a couple of weeks too. 

3. Get some photos of your cat and post them on here, once you have your photos we'll help guide you to upload them to this site. Then those that are more experienced than the rest can give their opinion.


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread has me seriously puzzled!

OP - you do know that if you get advice from a professional which you believe goes against logic and common sense - you are allowed to question it? If this was me and I was receiving advice from very experienced cat owners to avoid the worst happening to a litter of kittens, I wouldn't be blindly following the "ah it'll be fine for a while yet" advice of one vet. What do YOU think? What comes to mind when YOU think of a litter of week old kittens posibly not getting any food?

Once you've answered those I think you will be on the way to the vets...

Also, you say you are begging for advice on here but you don't appear to be following any of it...

I don't think anyone is meaning to be harsh or rude but people are understandably concerned about these kittens being left for yet another week.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to close this yet again and wait for her to come back and ask me to reopen it so that she doenst miss any of the info


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

reopened please try to keep it constructive 

confused can you please take the photos of mum


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

If you suspected she was pregnant THEN would have been a good time to seek advice from here.There are plenty of people who are offering you advice and you are being quite aggressive about it.I suspect if there are kittens and you have not heard them once then you have to fear the worst sadly. Get her along to a vet asap to find out if she has given birth recently. 

If I could not find my kittens I would not be sitting on a forum,I would be tearing my apartment to bits till I found them.If they are dead then sooner or later you will smell them sadly. I hope that is not the case. Have you had your male neutered so this can never happen again?

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes she said the male has now been neutered.

My money is on those heating ducts. I guess if the ktitens are still alive, they'll start moving around in another couple of weeks and it will become obvious if they are in there. If that's where they are it will be a major job to reach them I would expect, but one the RSPCA will love for the publicity.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> Yes she said the male has now been neutered.
> 
> . If that's where they are it will be a major job to reach them I would expect, but one the RSPCA will love for the publicity.
> 
> Liz


what do you mean they will love it for publicity?? also yes i have had male neutered he was done as soon as we found out he was male.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> reopened please try to keep it constructive
> 
> confused can you please take the photos of mum


i have a pic of her nipples, but unfortunately cannot get clear one she is becoming very agitated when you hold her and she cannot get away?? what other pics will help?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> what do you mean they will love it for publicity?? also yes i have had male neutered he was done as soon as we found out he was male.


What Liz means is the RSPCA is publicity hungry,anything that will put them in a good light really as they rely on these to make them look good instead of showing them to be what they really are.

I am glad the boy is neutered and I really do hope you get a happy outcome from this situation.

Izzie


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Izzie999 said:


> What Liz means is the RSPCA is publicity hungry,anything that will put them in a good light really as they rely on these to make them look good instead of showing them to be what they really are.
> 
> I am glad the boy is neutered and I really do hope you get a happy outcome from this situation.
> 
> Izzie


he was neutered as soon as we knew he was male as dont want this to happen again! i thought RSPCA was a good comapany, for the protection of animals, not just a publicity hungry organisation??


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

so have you posted the picture of the cats nipples?

The longer this goes on the more worried I would be if I was you. If you do have a dead kitten or two hidden somewhere in your house you might end up with a really nasty pest control problem.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

confused cat owner said:


> he was neutered as soon as we knew he was male as dont want this to happen again! i thought RSPCA was a good comapany, for the protection of animals, not just a publicity hungry organisation??


Er, back to the point of the thread, have you arranged an appointment with the vet yet today, please never mind what the vet has said about leaving it for a while longer, just take her and get her checked over. Then you know whether you really are hunting for kittens.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> so have you posted the picture of the cats nipples?
> 
> The longer this goes on the more worried I would be if I was you. If you do have a dead kitten or two hidden somewhere in your house you might end up with a really nasty pest control problem.


Just trying to upload to my pc then will post, not very clear tho


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Please please please take the cat to the vet, i cannot stress anymore, i have tried being firm with you and aggresssive in my replies but that hasnt worked so now i am going to be nice!!! 

Please can you take the cat to the vets to get seen and then we can all stop worring about YOUR kittens even if you are not worried. :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

[/ATTACH]

they are not very clear i am afraid


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The vets will be open now, I hope you will do the right thing and what any good cat owner would do, pick up the phone and INSIST on an appointment today.
If you have not already done so.)

I see you have posted "nipple pics" of your cat at request of forum members, but a hundred opinions on their appearance and it's significance, will not substitute a quick vet examination. (Or find the phantom kittens  )

But do consider what you will do if he says "Yes, there are kittens somewhere."

You have had as much help as could be given online, it will be up to you to FIND THEM. So the sooner you know for SURE, the better for all concerned, not least of all the poor cat and us ...

If she hasn't had kittens, then you will have the perfect opportunity to book her in there and then for the next spaying appointment :thumbup:

So pick up your phone and insist on an appointment with vet, as advised more times on this thread than I can count .... Then let us know what time you are taking her in


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Please stop ignoring the posts about the vets, it is clear you don't really want to go for money reasons or whatever? if it isn't that then just take her , that is the best advice you will get from everyone here right now so that we know what the situation is


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I cant believe this thread has reached 21 pages without the cat even seeing a vet 

Please listen to people on here and get her to a vet asap.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry but I cannot tell anything by looking at those they just look like cat nipples. It's been days now and it's very cold where I live, the chances of finding these kittens alive are very slim. 

Vet!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

WindyCity said:


> Sorry but I cannot tell anything by looking at those they just look like cat nipples. It's been days now and it's very cold where I live, the chances of finding these kittens alive are very slim.
> 
> Vet!!


Exactly, it is far too cold for kittens to be spending huge amounts of time alone without mum, and probably without food. PLEASE do something!!!!! i am popping to the pet shop but sincerely hope when i'm back in an hour there has been some progress and not just silly excuses :frown:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

i hope you find them! x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee just take your cat to a vet


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

This question is just curiosity really and not really relevant to the situ that has happened now so dont feel obliged to answer

But

When you got the cats, did you just take the owners word for it that they were both female?

How did you not notice that he had errrmmm ....... man bits (unless he is long haired)


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Please stop ignoring the posts about getting her to a vet. Do you not WANT to know if she has even had kittens? That will be the quickest and easiest way to find out. Then, if she HASN'T had kittens, we can end this.

Why will you not take her? I cannot comprehend it.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread has been going a few days now....I really hope this isn't a wind up


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

cutekiaro1 said:


> This question is just curiosity really and not really relevant to the situ that has happened now so dont feel obliged to answer
> 
> But
> 
> ...


he is long haired black male, and previous owner had had them a while so trusted her word that they were both female


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

im only a dog owner, and although had cats, dont know anything about kitties and pregnancies.
can i just ask, perhaps im being real stupid, but perhaps she is due to have babies, and her going off now and again is her trying to find somewhere nice to have them.
maybe im way out here, but i do agree with everyone here, take her to the vet, then you will know she has either had kittens or they are still inside her perhaps.
michelle x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> he is long haired black male, and previous owner had had them a while so trusted her word that they were both female


Never mind playing around answering unimportant questions.

Pick up your phone and call the vet to make an appointment.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can I ask a question (probably been asked before)

Why do you not want to take her to the vet? Other than the reason the vet said not too!!

If thats the only reason then I really dont see the point in you keep posting because until your vet says 'right bring her in' there isnt a lot else you can do ... hope Im not being too blunt


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

OP is the reason you have not got vet attention due to money? If so the PDSA can help you and some vets are very kind and let you pay in installments. 

Please get her to a vet that way you will know once and for all if she has had kittens and if she has the longer you leave it the less evidence there will be until one day you will either have 5 feral cats walking round your home or your house will start to attract flies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

mezzer said:


> This thread has been going a few days now....I really hope this isn't a wind up


Believe me this is a total wind up and unfortunately we have all been subject to a troll.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately 'Trolls' are only as good as the replies they receive ...If this is a troll, and I'm not saying it is, they are getting exactly what they want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Unfortunately 'Trolls' are only as good as the replies they receive ...If this is a troll, and I'm not saying it is, they are getting exactly what they want.


I know hun you are right but you just cant help but feel what if there are dying kittens somewhere i just want to get them looked at etc. 

I am 70/30 to be honest.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Unfortunately 'Trolls' are only as good as the replies they receive ...If this is a troll, and I'm not saying it is, they are getting exactly what they want.


Ultimately all possible advice has been given in so many different ways and by so many different posters, there is nothing more to be said now anyway ...


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I think everyone has said and done what we can, it's very sad to think there might be kittens dying somewhere, but without physically going to this persons house and dragging them to the vet, there isnt a lot we can do x


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

This troll's husband has just returned from vets thank you


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sadly giving up on this. If the OP is sincere I strongly hope she takes the advice given and the kittens if there are any are well. I believed until I read about the vet not wanting to see the cat immediately and the RSPCA saying to wait. If it is a troll attempt, shame on you, I'm genuinely worried that some poor little kittens are dying slowly. If it's a money issue, alot of vets will let you pay in installments. If your vet won't see the cat, take her to the next closest vet for a checkup. Again I can't see why a vet wouldn't see her even if they don't think their is need for concern as I'm taking my cats in to get a general health check up at my request on Monday. All they said was "sure, it'll be £40 for them both".

Again, if you're sincere, good luck


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

I think im going to close this thread now until the OP pm's me with any new news, i.e. they have found the kittens, or taken their cat to the vets.

I think everyone has given the best advice they can, and the longer this thread goes on without the OP taking peoples advice, the more wound up people will get.

Thanks
Mark

UPDATE : Personally I dont think this user is a troll. But I dont think there is any point in keeping the thread open until something has been done by the OP.


----------

